# Black eyed kids/people



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For whatever reason, I had never heard of these types of experiences before this morning.

Read some of the personal accounts towards the bottom. They are freaking me the hell out.

http://www.metatech.org/2008/black_eyed_beings_people_kids.html

Demons? Ghosts? Aliens? MIB? Whatever they are, they're pretty creepy&#8230;..

Has anyone had any experiences like this?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I've been to the local Starbucks many a time and never seen such a creature. Perhaps they don't care for how the coffee is made there

I did see black eyed people on an X-Files episode, but I'm pretty sure that was special effects.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LMAO!!!! Blackout sclera lenses are easy to get.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually, the woman that wrote the article seems a lot scarier to me. She knows a real ex-vampire? Hmmm.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like the vampires in Being Human...maybe that's why they kept stressing that they aren't vampires-- they're BBC minions!
-don't show up on video
-black eyes
-can go out in daylight
-need permission to enter


"We believe that it is highly likely that these beings prey upon humans and suck their life force out for food. That is why people end up dead." Ah ha! I knew heart attacks were a lame excuse!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAA!!! I'm sorry, but I found this to be kinda hilarious. hehe


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I say punch on in the face to see what color they bleed then we'll go from there!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG, I am so scared now, I am going to have to stop going to Starbucks. Oh Wait!!! I never set foot in a Starbucks in my life. Never mind. Life is still good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Watch out, JW, they show up at gas stations, too


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Guess I will have to make my hubby fill the tank. LOL


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

...I had to giggle when I saw this thread. My youngest daughter has black eyes, but just the iris. Not creepy like in the article, but still pretty cool.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Someone has been watching too much TruBlood Season 2 and wrote this article


----------

